# New to the game...



## IfyouaintaGATOR (Mar 4, 2007)

I recently started playing and I'm hooked...so instead of borrowing my roomates clubs, I figured it was time to get my own set...Ive been doing some research on clubs and I need some advice before I spend whats left of my scholarship money on a set...

1.As I am yet to cure a pretty wicked slice...is it a better idea to buy a "draw biased" offset driver, or to get a normal driver and learn to fix my swing as I am still learning the fundamentals?
I'm looking at the Taylormade R5 Duel, type N versus D...and 9.5 versus 10.5 loft?

2.As far as what to buy to put in my bag...I know I need irons,driver,putter...but as far as fairway woods...should I get a 3, a 5, or one of those new hybrids that are so popular?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...Thanks...Go Gators!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

IfyouaintaGATOR said:


> I recently started playing and I'm hooked...so instead of borrowing my roomates clubs, I figured it was time to get my own set...Ive been doing some research on clubs and I need some advice before I spend whats left of my scholarship money on a set...
> 
> 1.As I am yet to cure a pretty wicked slice...is it a better idea to buy a "draw biased" offset driver, or to get a normal driver and learn to fix my swing as I am still learning the fundamentals?
> I'm looking at the Taylormade R5 Duel, type N versus D...and 9.5 versus 10.5 loft?
> ...


I'd be more inclined to buy a standard club and then use the 3W for my tee shots until I get the slice figured out. Believe it or not, draw biased drivers are not foolproof, and I'm the fool that knows. I have an R7 Draw, I can hit a push fade with it just as pretty as you please. I don't generally, but I'm still not sold. Going shopping Monday to see what else is out there. I can do a trade in at Golfsmith where I bought the R7 and it just costs me 10% ($30) of what I paid if I decide to change it within 90 days. Not too bad for 2 months rent...


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Got to agree with Rick concerning the 3 Wood. The last thing you want to do is frustrate yourself trying to cure the cursed SLICE. Start with the 3 and take some lessons in your spare time for the driver. One other suggestion, unless you have a high to very high club head swing speed, I might have a tendency to go for higher the higher lofted club. Hitting a 11/12/13 does not make you a sissy, just smarter then the average bear. Good luck
Del


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Spend a lot of time in an off course golf store and find what is comfortable for you. Find a local teaching pro and spend the money and time fixing the slice. I've known many a player who quit the game because of a repairable swing flaw. 

The advice about hitting a 3 wood is a good way to start, but the best thing to do is fix the fundamental fault.

Now, consider... Would you trust advice from me if I told you my wife and daughter graduated from the University of Miami?


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

A set of cavity backed irons (game improvement), 2 hybrids Nike-Hogan-Adams are ones easier to hit, 52 degree wedge and sw and a putter and 3wood. Step away from the driver until your swing is more predictable. A good driver will cost $100-400 and you will be hoing one every couple a years anyway. An Adams progressive set would not be a bad start if $ an issue.

good luck and see you at practice range.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

If you dont mind you can get a used set of good clubs. Your "taste" of clubs may change later. Also, if you have just started, your swing is not settled yet. So, go for the standard specifications for now till your swing is more consistent.

Even better if you can find a loaner set from a friend....

Happy Golfing


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

well spoken "Dazzle"

for non-high end used clubs ebay will work as scammers generally work the high end. That used Adams set of progressives should cost $200 or less. Downside you can not swing them before buying

good luck


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

For irons: you will probably want game improvement cavity back irons. They offer great feel, with good forgiveness. As for the driver, well I will agree with what is said: go with a 3 wood. In the end you will thank yourself for putting off the driver.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Spend a lot of time in an off course golf store and find what is comfortable for you. Find a local teaching pro and spend the money and time fixing the slice. I've known many a player who quit the game because of a repairable swing flaw.
> 
> The advice about hitting a 3 wood is a good way to start, but the best thing to do is fix the fundamental fault.
> 
> Now, consider... Would you trust advice from me if I told you my wife and daughter graduated from the University of Miami?


Hey,

I do agree with Rick, Del and Dennis input.

Last week, all my Full swing on my driver and fairway wood were Slice bigtime.

This week, my Golf Pro focused my slice problem by letting me hit the 3 wood. everything of course, started worst and a disappointing sight as all my balls went Right.

But after a few changes, like grip change etc. etc. My ball flew straighter. Its like out of 10 hits, 6 went straight, and 3 flew fade.

Finding a good Pro helps you improved your golf swing.
You just have to be consistent and be patient with your lessons. well, invest time and money on your lessons, and I am sure you will improved much better.

just my 5 cent idea...


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah buying some used golf clubs might be the best choice if you dont have a big budget.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the game. If I may, I would like to suggest you focus (really focus) first on your swing mechanics. Developing a good swing routine and rythum is far more important at this stage than the sticks you buy. Take lessons from a good swing teacher. You might want to start by buying Ben Hogan's Five Lessons. It's a short, very concise way to understand the 5 five key components to a good swing. If you want to buy some clubs, understanding its your first set, I would suggest looking a more classic cavity back design. A club that will allow you to develop touch and give you feedback as you are developing your swing and swing habits. You might want to look for a set of Tommy Armour 845 Silver Scotts. You can get them very inexpensively on the internet (probably find a set of new old stock). One of the best club designs ever created and still used by a number of good players. 
Don't get hung up on technology at this point in your game. Good fundamentals are everything in this game and the only things that will not change over the course of your golf career. Have a Blast!


----------

